# Golden Ret. Male at Lorain in Elyria, OHIO-Beautiful!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I emld. all of the GOlden Ret. Rescues in Ohio!! What a beauty!!!


*Cage 19 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11840634
Golden Retriever
Large Young Male Dog 
Lorain County Dog Kennel, Elyria, OH *
* Cage 19
Lorain County Dog Kennel 
Elyria, OH 
440-326-5995 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH254*
Hi Everyone

Please crosspost. THANKS!
Dogs at Lorain County Dog Pound desperately need help. Gassing facility and limited space. 

Lots to chose from. PB HUSKY< 2 GSD's ( 1 white, 1 regular), hounds, choc lab, golden ret mix, etc. 2 PB beagles spayed/neutered already. www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH254.html
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH254.html

*Deb Parker told me she can help transport to vet's office for hold and vetting. Rescues need to call in their credit card. Est for the works on a dog is about $100 (give or take poundage for neuter/spay) which includes 3 days of boarding. I will help with transrpot coordination or help find a coordinator if that helps. 
Deb is the point of contact to help pull the dogs. PUll fee is $14. Her email is <[email protected]>, 
440-967-3610. - 


Thanks
Michele 
304-374-0804
[email protected]
*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He's a sweetie! Hope he gets a forever home!


----------

